# super anti-spyware or SpyBot?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi always used Spybot but was wondering how good 'Super anti-spyware ' http://www.superantispyware.com/ is?

Appreciate any views

Thx


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Good program. I like it :up: Found it more effective


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Spybot was one the first freeware anti-spyware programs and it's still a decent program, but SuperAntiSpyware and Malwarebytes are now considered better.

But I would still keep Spybot because it's extra features. The Immunize function and the Hosts file provide another layer of protection. Also the Active-X and BHO tools are useful in identifying which ones are legitimate. Plus it's good to have several anti-spyware scanners as they tend to find different threats.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Another vote here for Superantispyware and I would not keep Spybot, it's old technology and has little to offer a new system.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

ok interesting have heard mixed views, so no conflict if using both on system?
Guess I've been so used to 'Spybot'

Cheers guys appreciated


----------



## 1SillyBilly (Jul 3, 2008)

I use all three. I like to be safe.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Great so no problem using a few programs on one sysyem 

Yhx


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

joe2cool said:


> Great so no problem using a few programs on one sysyem
> 
> Yhx


You can use multiple antispyware programs on a system, it is antivirus programs you should not have more than one of, though once again, how many hoops must one jump through to avoid spending $19.99 lifetime price of the best program?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Rich-M said:


> You can use multiple antispyware programs on a system, it is antivirus programs you should not have more than one of, though once again, how many hoops must one jump through to avoid spending $19.99 lifetime price of the best program?


Hi so '*super antispyware*' is a one off fee for professional version? sorry just read so

Thx


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got 'super antispyware professional version I won at CastleCops® and it has a lifetime of updates on it.
Also won the a-squared Anti-Malware that is good. The new version 4 does a whole lot. It alerts you on things before something bad can happen. Can block sites and programs and it has the Ikarus Anti-Virus engine.
So its a Anti-Spyware + Anti-Virus! both now.
http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/antimalware/


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Hewee sounds good


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Its just an opinion that Superantispyware is THE best program out there

I have malwarebytes pro version
Its light on resources and very easy to use and the free pdogram is excellent as well

No one program will catch everything


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK Thx so the 'Malwarebytes Free Works fine, so the pro version is aone offf payment?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

joe2cool said:


> Hi so '*super antispyware*' is a one off fee for professional version? sorry just read so
> 
> Thx


Yes that's right. If you go to the site it is $39.99 for life. Don't do that. Run it manually and by the 3rd time you update it, you will see the opportunity to buy it for $19.99 lifetime for $19.99 right in the update screen.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Funny the antispyware professional version has a lifetime subscription but if I do a manual update and when there is a update I get the I think a one day only thing to get the lifetime subscription for $19.99. 
But I already have the lifetime subscription. 

I did not know Malwarebytes had a free version.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Thx guys have free version of super antispyware at moment


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

hewee said:


> Funny the antispyware professional version has a lifetime subscription but if I do a manual update and when there is a update I get the I think a one day only thing to get the lifetime subscription for $19.99.
> But I already have the lifetime subscription.
> 
> I did not know Malwarebytes had a free version.


i think the SAS website is so confusing
The one day offers go on for months 

Yes MB has a free version Hewee


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I liked the free version of SAS so much that I bought the Pro version for $19.99. This was during the spring of this year. Spybot was a good backup system for Adaware Se but I have not used either in a long time.


----------

